# Tc45



## trucker88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi i just bought a TC45 tractor and they didn't know the exact year. They thought about 2000 or 2001. is there a way to know for sure by checking the serial numbers or something. I would like to know so i could buy the right repair manual and to order parts should i need them. thanks.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

try tractor data.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy trucker88, welcome to the tractor forum.

On the older Fords, the model number, serial number, and manufacture date were stamped into the metal on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. In addition, they had an ID tag under the hood. If you can find these numbers, post them and we can try to determine the year. No guarantees, because everything changes with time. New Holland is a much different company.


----------



## trucker88 (Dec 7, 2016)

I found the tag it says tractor number: G525268 model TC45S


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this - -
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10995665/2003-new-holland-tc45
It appears t be a 2003 with a serial number of G521460, so that will give you a better idea of the year.


----------



## trucker88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks I will assume it to be around 2003. I will try and do a little more research if I find anything I will post it. Thanks again.


----------



## trucker88 (Dec 7, 2016)

hi i found out it is a 2003 for sure. the tc45s means it's shuttle shift.


----------

